# My dog Ruby



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Someone mentioned they couldnt see any dogs in my last post, title was a bit misleading maybe. Anyway, here are a couple of shots of my daft bulldog Ruby. We have a tibetan terrier too but she was too fast for me last night.


British Bulldog by Michael Carver Photography, on Flickr


Charming. by Michael Carver Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Lovely pics.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks lovely pics.


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

i love the first pic. love how you can see the dust and dirt kicking up from the paws  simple things haha


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Fantastic...:thumb: Nice to see..:thumb:


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Lovely shots and that soft bokeh is awesome!


----------

